
Show HN: 8-5 puzzle - mlgh
http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2965/embedded/result/
======
dangom
The idea is nice, but the controls rather limiting. Is there a way to improve
keyboard shortcuts?

(I.e., WASD for motion and arrows to expand numbers?)

~~~
mlgh
Sorry, what do you mean by motion and expanding numbers?

There are only 4 actions in this puzzle: expand to left, expand to right,
expand up and expand bottom (and U for undo)

Here is version where you can also use W-A-S-D instead.
[http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2966/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2966/embedded/result/)

Also, if you manage to solve this puzzle, don't hesitate to post back on how
you did it :) (e.g. pastebin the list of actions that is below the grid)

Direct link to the source if anyone wants to modify it somehow:
[http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2966/](http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2966/)

~~~
mlgh
Ah, got it:
[http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2968/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/h2yJn/2968/embedded/result/)
(though I felt that it's easier to use arrow keys for motion and W/A/S/D for
expanding)

